

Measuring Tor black-market sales, 2013-2015 [pdf] - gwern
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/usenixsecurity15/sec15-paper-soska-updated.pdf

======
gwern
Excerpts:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/3gqlqu/dnm_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkNetMarkets/comments/3gqlqu/dnm_sales_20132015_measuring_the_longitudinal/)

